# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Prends la root Jack !
Bien que le téléphone soit né en 1876, une bien Bell invention, vous le reconnaîtrez, il a fallu attendre 1926 pour voir apparaître la toute première root, qui fut dénommée "root 66" en hommage aux soixante-cinq premiers essais infructueux, les petits génies de l'informatique de cette époque étant tous tombés sur un OS pas facile à ronger.

 A partir de cette époque, la guerre fit rage entre les juristes, sur la question de savoir si rooter son téléphone était susceptible de faire ou pas sauter la garantie offerte par le constructeur. Cette dispute fut tellement violente que la civilisation faillit s'effondrer.

 L’histoire, vraie, fut d'ailleurs retracée dans le célèbre livre, "la root", écrit par le bien nommé Cormac McCarthy qui prétendait que cette manie de vouloir rooter son téléphone nous venait des communistes. Il en voulait pour preuve qu'à l'époque de la guerre froide, en dépit des relations internationales entre USA et URSS, qui passaient par le téléphone rouge, tout le monde était complètement dérooté.

 Et aujourd'hui encore, la guerre fait rage ; j'apprends, en effet, que les juristes de la FSFE, la Free Software Federation Europe prétendent que rooter son téléphone android ne peut pas vous faire perdre la garantie constructeur. Ils se basent sur une directive de l'Union européenne (1999/44/CE) qui dispose que, tout appareil vendu en Europe a l'obligation, de la part du revendeur, de garantir qu'il répondra aux attentes du client, que ce soit en terme de qualité ou autre et ce pour une période de 2 ans. Ils en concluent que, si l'appareil téléphonique ne marche plus, le vendeur ne peut pas vous refuser d'office la garantie, il doit pour cela prouver que la panne est due aux changements intervenus sur le logiciel.

 Eh bien, leur analyse, pas si fausse, me conduit à la conclusion inverse. La prémisse est exacte : la directive de l'UE, reprise dans notre droit français par l'ordonnance n° 2005-136 du 17 février 2005, qui a modifié le Code de la consommation (aux articles L. 211-1 et suivants) et le Code civil (l'article 1648), prévoit en effet que le bien vendu à un consommateur doit être conforme au contrat et que le vendeur (et aussi le fabricant du produit) doit (doivent) en assurer le bon fonctionnement. Et il est exact que le vendeur/fabricant ne peut s'exonérer de sa garantie que s'il prouve que la panne est due à une intervention de l'acheteur.

 Mais, si le téléphone est rooté, c'est à dire qu'il fonctionne avec un OS modifié, c'est bien que l'acheteur est intervenu sur le téléphone. Et rooter un téléphone peut entraîner sa transformation en brique, comme on dit chez les francs-maçons ou, simplement, générer des bugs qui équivalent à des pannes. Or, prouver que le téléphone est rooté n'est pas bien difficile, me semble-t-il, les roms custom affichant haut et fort leur statut.

 Bien sur, si le téléphone est totalement briqué et qu'il ne s'allume plus du tout, alors, évidemment, il y a peu de chance que le constructeur ou le vendeur puisse prouver qu'il y a eu installation d'une rom custom. Mais si, par exemple, c'est l'appareil photo qui ne fonctionne plus (ou le bluetooth, le wifi etc.), alors là il devient très facile au vendeur ou au fabricant de s'exonérer de sa garantie au motif que le téléphone est rooté et que, par conséquent, c’est l’origine de la panne.

 Envoyer à un SAV un téléphone rooté, revient donc à envoyer un appareil dont il est possible de prouver que l'utilisateur a effectué dessus une manipulation qui est susceptible d'engendrer des bugs. Le consommateur, qui est intervenu sur son téléphone, pourra perdre sa garantie et prétendre, comme le fait la FSFE, que rooter son téléphone ne fait pas perdre la garantie, est donc faux.

 Tout cela me fait penser, qu'en dehors des questions de garantie, on peut se demander si les rom custom et le rootage de téléphone sont illégaux.

 C’est pourquoi je vous annonce tout de go que la prochaine news sera consacrée à ce sujet brûlant : "Les roms custom, un rootage de gueule ?"

 PS: A la suite de cet article, la FSFE a publié son analyse juridique que vous trouverez à cette adresse, et a ouvert un fil de discussion sur le sujet dans le forum; vous pourrez lire nos échanges en cliquant ici.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## eKaps

A quand le guide du rootard Grand Maître ?

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

A part si c'est une inversion du sujet et du verbe, ce qui serait fort etonnant ici, Prends prend un s a l'imperatif 2nde personne du singulier.

Excellent article tres instruisant sinon, comme d'habitude !  :;):

----------


## Spok

J'en conclu que si sur mon téléphone rooté l'appareil photo ou une autre fonction rencontre un souci il faut mieux que je le rende totalement inopérant avant de l'envoyer en SAV ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui...A la condition que le fait qu'il soit inopérant ne soit pas visiblement due à ton intervention !

----------


## tenshu

Néanmoins même si un telephone est rooté avec un rom custom susceptible de causer des bugs, on ne voit pas bien comment la garantie pourrait être totalement invalidée y compris pour des problèmes matériels.

----------


## Flipmode

Les rom perso on les trouvent aussi sur les store ? ou seulement sur des sites sans liens avec le vendeur/constructeur ?
Parce que si c'est le cas le constructeur propose/accepte de d'afficher une application capable de bousiller le téléphone dans son propre magasin ? il serait donc responsable non ?

----------


## M.Rick75

Chouette article mais quid de la garantie si on remplace la batterie par une alimentation aux rootabagas ?

----------


## Gorillaz

En tout cas, si on a un souci "clairement" matériel, rien n'empêche de revenir à une rom officielle avant d'envoyer le téléphone au SAV. Ça mange pas de pain  :;):

----------


## Akajouman

L'article est drôle. 

Par contre, tu ne maitrises pas totalement le sujet à propos du root. 

On peut très bien acheter un Nexus 4 et le rooter sans changer de "ROM" (qui le crie haut et fort, ouais, comme une Cyanogen qui... bah ne l'affiche pas en fait...). Au final, le root ne change rien à part avoir un accès complet au système.

---------- Post added at 13h32 ---------- Previous post was at 13h32 ----------




> En tout cas, si on a un souci "clairement" matériel, rien n'empêche de revenir à une rom officielle avant d'envoyer le téléphone au SAV. Ça mange pas de pain


+1.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui, il faut rooter le téléphone pour lui installer une rom custom, mais tu peux juste rooter le téléphone sans aucune install, je sais. Bon après, niveau jeux de mots, avec Rom, c'est galère. Il y a bien Rom the Spaceknight, mais c'est pour les connaisseurs. Ou alors des blagues sur les roms pickpockets, mais bon, c'est un truc à tomber sous le coup des lois contre la discrimination. Alors qu'avec root...

----------


## chtiungdor

Pour ma part, je compare le téléphone à un ordinateur : je peux y installer l'OS que je désire, je ne touche qu'au software ici donc il n'y a aucune intervention de l'utilisateur. Qu'ainsi, si je désire modifier les données présentes sur mon téléphone, il en va de même puisque je n'interviens pas au niveau du matériel physique mais uniquement sur les données présentes dans le téléphone (dans sa mémoire).

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Bon après, niveau jeux de mots, avec Rom, c'est galère.


Et les Romains ?  ::ninja:: 

Bref, en cas de panne matérielle, moi j'ai eu un faux contact dans l'écran (qui n'affiche que bouillie). Donc exit toute réinstall.
Mon engin sous cyanogen ne pouvais pas espérer de garantie, j’imagine qu'ils peuvent lire la mémoire "in vitro" pour me dire que j'ai pas été sage.

----------


## elftor

c'est moi ou les articles de GMB sont d'une qualité et d'un intérêt moindre ces derniers temps ? avoues, t'es payé au caractère ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> A part si c'est une inversion du sujet et du verbe, ce qui serait fort etonnant ici, Prends prend un s a l'imperatif 2nde personne du singulier.


 ::o:  j'avais moi-même oublié la règle pour le troisième groupe.

----------


## Mechatama

Pour moi le raisonnement est erroné. Je cite les phrases en cause :



> Et il est exact que le vendeur/fabricant ne peut s'exonérer de sa garantie que s'il prouve que la panne est due à une intervention de l'acheteur.


Jusque là, ok. Un peu plus loin :



> Or, prouver que le téléphone est rooté n'est pas bien difficile, me semble-t-il, les roms custom affichant haut et fort leur statut.


Prouver que le téléphone est rooté (ce qui est bien sûr facile) n'est pas du tout équivalent à prouver que "la panne est due à une intervention de l'acheteur". Faut-il encore prouver le lien de cause à effet ! Par exemple, si l'appareil photo est en panne, cela pourrait être un bug causé par le root, mais ça pourrait aussi être un problème matériel. Dans le premier cas, et *si le constructeur réussit à prouver que c'est le cas*, il peut refuser d'honorer la garantie. Mais dans tous les autres cas, la garantie s'applique malgré le rootage !!

Dites-moi si j'ai zappé quelque chose dans mon argumentation.

PS : Au sujet de la conclusion suivante :



> Envoyer à un SAV un téléphone rooté, revient donc à envoyer un appareil dont il est possible de prouver que l'utilisateur a effectué dessus *une manipulation qui est susceptible d'engendrer des bugs*.


Est susceptible d'engendrer des bugs != Est la source de la panne signalée

En clair tout dépend de la formulation exacte de la fameuse directive de l'UE et de la loi...

----------


## Flipmode

> Les rom perso on les trouvent aussi sur les store ? ou seulement sur des sites sans liens avec le vendeur/constructeur ?
> Parce que si c'est le cas le constructeur propose/accepte de d'afficher une application capable de bousiller le téléphone dans son propre magasin ? il serait donc responsable non ?


Je me quote parce que je sais pas si c'est une question intéressante ou non vu que perso n'a répondu, j'y connais pas grand chose voir rien :s

Quand je vois ça : https://play.google.com/store/search?q=rom&c=apps (safesearch activé au max !)
Je me dis que si c'est proposé en libre service sans prévenir l'utilisateur du danger sur la garantie et l'appareil ... c'est qu'il n'y en a pas et si il y en a bah google ne prévient pas, c'est comme mettre un jeu cracké sur le Xboxlive non ?

"_Comment ça pas garantie ? vous m'avez permis de télécharger une appli qui fout en l'air mon téléphone ?_" bling bling $$ ?

Comme le dit chtiungdor plus haut autant laisser les gens installer leur "OS".

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Quel rapport entre Google et les constructeurs ?

Tu peux faire n'importe quoi avec la couche logicielle d'un Nexus, tu perdras pas ta garantie et que je sache, c'est pour l'instant le seul téléphone que Google vend.

----------


## Flipmode

C'est donc possible ? même si c'est un seul téléphone.
Le playstore est dispo aussi sur les autres téléphones gratuitement sans prévenir des risques de certaines appli sur le fonctionnement du téléphone ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Prouver que le téléphone est rooté (ce qui est bien sûr facile) n'est pas du tout équivalent à prouver que "la panne est due à une intervention de l'acheteur". Faut-il encore prouver le lien de cause à effet ! Par exemple, si l'appareil photo est en panne, cela pourrait être un bug causé par le root, mais ça pourrait aussi être un problème matériel. Dans le premier cas, et *si le constructeur réussit à prouver que c'est le cas*, il peut refuser d'honorer la garantie. Mais dans tous les autres cas, la garantie s'applique malgré le rootage !!


Rooter+installer une rom custom = intervention de l'acheteur sur le téléphone très fortement susceptible de provoquer des pannes. Cela serait très simple à prouver en justice, les propres sites internet qui distribuent des roms customs préviennent en permanence que l'opération est dangereuse, qu'elle peut planter totalement et définitivement l'appareil ou au moins provoquer des graves bugs.

Voila le rouage dans ton raisonnement qui manque: on peut prouver sans problème que rooter+Rom custom est une opération risquée pour l'appareil. 

Donc, rooter+installer une rom custom = tu as, en tant qu'acheteur, effectué une opération risquée pour l'appareil et cela peut suffire à considérer que la garantie est perdue.

----------


## Mechatama

> Donc, rooter+installer une rom custom = tu as, en tant qu'acheteur, effectué une opération risquée pour l'appareil et cela peut suffire à considérer que la garantie est perdue.


Ok ben alors j'aimerais bien voir le texte de loi qui définit ce qu'on considère être une "opération risquée" suffisante pour annuler la garantie. Je ferai ma petite recherche là-dessus...

----------


## Flipmode

Un logiciel peut foutre en l'air du matos ça ok c'est "possible"... mais faut encore que le fabricant le prouve non ? juste dire "_vous avez root votre tel ? bah c'est votre faute._" suffit ? le matériel a été testé avec les rom perso pour voir si le matos réagis de la même façons ? si les rom fonctionne sur certains par exemple un S2 et sur 5% de ces S2 le téléphone plante, c'est pas plutôt le matos des 5% qui est défectueux ?

----------


## Mechatama

Ouais voilà c'est ce que je voulais dire. Tout comme Flipmode.

Après, comme je disais, tout dépend de comment c'est formulé dans les lois... J'ai pas encore cherché. :-p

----------


## Stepan

Vous trouverez ici une réponse de membres de la FSFE à cet article: 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/79047-R%C3%A9ponse-%C3%A0-l-article-%C2%AB-Prend-la-root-Jack-!-%C2%BB

----------


## babylonbwoy

Salut, vous ne faites pas la différence, pour les appareils Android, entre le simple rootage et le déverouillage de bootloader ?

J'avais contacté Sony il y a un an à ce propos, ils m'ont répondu que le root ne fait pas perde la garantie, contrairement au déverouillage de bootloader.

D'ailleurs j'ai envoyé plusieurs fois un mobile rooté en SAV (et dans lequel j'ai remplacé la ROM constructeur d'origine Sony customisée par SFR par une ROM générique Sony sans customisation opérateur) et il n'y a pas eu de soucis et au bout de trois retours ils me l'ont même remboursé.

C'est plus délicat pour les appareils dont le bootloader à été déverouillé (ce qui permet de flashé un kernel custom et les ROM custom qui vont avec genre CyanogenMod ou MIUI). Là, Sony, par exemple, demande d'accepter les conditions d'utilisations pour recevoir le code de déverouillage et prévient que la "warranty may void"...

----------

